# R.I.P Atlas



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Hes not a cat. But a good friends dog. He was treated like family and I saw him weekly. So I thought I would post it here.

Atlas was a 14 year old (almost 15) Dalmatian. I have known him for some time and he was part of my family. He has left behind a son (11 year old Dal), 2 cats and his owner. As well will be surely missed by Riot (who liked to sneak attack him) and Lincoln (my dog, his best bud). We arent sure what took his life. He was fine one night, the next morning was sluggish, weak and refused to eat. His owner was going to take him to the vet is he was still the same when he got home from work. He came home and he was passed away in his bed (he usually doesnt sleep there), facing the entrance to the heated section of the kennel. He was splayed out with his son laying beside him curled up...his eyes were closed. We arent sure what happened. Based on how he was found and the process etc we dont think he suffered. We think he passed away shortly after his master left for work.

I think he got sick through out the night and waited to see his owner one last time before he died. I got the news and still cannot believe, he passed on the 17th. He is burried under two trees with a nice view. Heres a couple pics.




























I hope I can post this here, if not you can delete it although im hoping its ok...


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

Run free through sunny green fields and rest peacefully sweet Atlas. I hope you can feel how loved and miss you are here~


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, sweet pup. 15 is a great, long life for a dog. He definitely was loved, I remember you posting about him and his son before.


----------



## Rinchan (Feb 13, 2011)

Awe he was so cute!

14 is old for a dog espeically a dalmation, so his owners were wonderful to him and took very good care of him. They typically live 10-12 years so he lived beyond his expected life expectancy!

I have a soft spot for old dogs so I loved the pictures you posted.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah, he was an old guy. Honestly he has aged a lot since we first met. But he hasnt really slowed down much that is why it wasnt really expected. He never seemed to be in pain nothing. So we think something sudden. My theory is he had a stroke during the night, and held on to see his owner one last time. When he left for work pup went an laid down and slept, and I think another stroke killed him. But it could of been anything really, but, what matters is we dont think he suffered. He had a good life. 

I donated all of my HBC rewards points (you get them when shopping at a store here) and a semi local Dalmatian rescue accepts them as a donation so I donated I think 64,985 points to them to use towards supplies..of course it was put in Atlas' name. I figured I wasnt going to use them and been wanting to donate them but wasnt sure to who. So this kind of sealed the deal.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

squeekers said:


> I donated all of my HBC rewards points [to] a semi local Dalmatian rescue ... in Atlas' name.


 I think that was a very kind and sweet thing to do.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Ohhh, I have such a soft spot for Dalmatians! Atlas was a beautiful boy, and 14 is a good age for a Dalmatian. I lost my Dal boy at age 12 to cancer.

I think that was incredibly generous and kind of you to donate those HBC points to the Dalmatian rescue.

R.I.P. sweet Atlas.


----------

